# Genie Go out of home access not working



## melias31 (Jan 23, 2014)

I just got the Genie go and I can get it to work fine on my network. So I can download shows and watch them in my home. But it will not stream over the internet. I have Century link and I have the 40 down 20 up. With the zyxel q100 modem. I also am using a Linksys wrt160n router. I have set up the port forwarding just as it is shown on the directv website. But for some reason it is not working. Something is blocking my port forwarding. Not sure if it is the router or the modem. But both are set up for port forwarding. I travel a lot so streaming is important. I can just download the shows witch is nice. But I would love to stream sports live.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

My bet is the zyxel modem / router. . . there are lots of reports that recent dsl / cable modems / routers are hampering the port forwarding.

Unless there's a way to put the zyxel into a bridge or transparent mode, you need to have it forward the GG ports to the WAN address of the Linksys and have the Linksys forward the same ports to the IP of the GG.


----------



## melias31 (Jan 23, 2014)

I just tried to forward the ports for the GG from the zyxel to the Linksys 192.168.1.1 and on the linksys I did just as shown on the Directv instructions 192.168.1.104. but that did not work. I also went to http://www.canyouseeme.org/ and it can't see either the 8082 or 8083 ports.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> My bet is the zyxel modem / router. . . there are lots of reports that recent dsl / cable modems / routers are hampering the port forwarding.


The Zyxel Q100 is NOT a modem. It is a gateway.

As such, you need to turn on transparent bridging in the Q100. You can't have two routers running NAT.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Does the Linksys show a WAN address or is that the 192.168.1.1 address?

If no WAN address, you need to plug the cable from the zyxel into a LAN port and disable DHCP on the Linksys. That makes it an AP instead of a router.

Edit: As Harsh mentioned above, IF you can put the zyxel into a bridge mode do that and leave the Linksys as a router.

From lots of other posts, some of the new 'gateway' modem/routers don't have that mode.


----------



## melias31 (Jan 23, 2014)

I got it to work. I made the q100 a transparent bridge and I had the linksys handle the everything else. I just had to figure out how to add the ISP username and password. Then I reset everything and it worked. Thanks for the help.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great news! Enjoy!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

melias31 said:


> I got it to work. I made the q100 a transparent bridge and I had the linksys handle the everything else.  I just had to figure out how to add the ISP username and password.  Then I reset everything and it worked. Thanks for the help.


If you don't mind posting those steps or what you did, so others can benefit form this thread....


----------

